# Learning to drive.........



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

My son took the tractor out for a spin. He'll be mowing with it real soon I hope!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I like his sweatshirt.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow.. 
i wish you were my dad.. id love to drive that 'green machine'


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

tomtomtom,

Great tractor you and your tractor driver have there. Glad to see we have a new tractor driver coming along. You didn’t ask for advice and I'm sure you and your driver don’t need any, but for my own piece of mind I will offer this. After all, we want new drivers to become old drivers. Stress over and over the importance of putting the transmission in park and disengaging the PTO before getting down off the tractor and, with a young driver, I would ask that he not leave the seat until he is sure the PTO has stopped turning. 

I hope you and your driver enjoy your tractor for many years and can keep your piece Georgia real estate neatly and safely groomed.

I see y’all have a pond. You might pass this on to your young driver. One of the neighbors, aka john-in-ga, says he has found that mowing under water isn’t all that productive. Exciting maybe, but the embarrassment encountered right after attempting this endeavor isn’t worth it. ….er…er at least this is what I’ve been told. 

:cpu:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Free Advise!*

Two Things:
(1) Tell Your son to get his foot off the clutch, it will wear out a lot quicker if you ride it even a little bit. That was always a big thing with my dad when I was a lad.
(2) Can't tell for sure but have the boy wear his seat belt anytime the ROPS is up.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

That's great Tom. I tried teaching my boy how to use the tractor last year, but he had a real hard time figuring out what the clutch is for and how to use it. So to save the gears and the fence I did all the mowing. He's getting better now.


----------

